# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  DSL & MTU

## Cha0s

Επειδή βαριέμαι να ξαναγράφω:

http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?t=60


Απαντήστε όπου θέλετε δεν με χαλάει  ::

----------


## fidakis

Δοκίμασε με mss στα 1440. Έχω NetBSD και όχι mikrotik, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει σημασία. 

Το νούμερο βγαίνει αφαιρώντας από το MTU του ethernet τα headers για LLC και ΑΤΜ. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει μπορώ να ξεθάψω κάποια αναφορά για το πως προκύπτει ακριβώς.

-Κ.

----------


## fidakis

Κατόπιν αιτήματος...

http://www.netbsd.org/Documentation/network/pppoe/



```
Setup NAT with MSS-clamping

Some systems behind misconfigured firewalls try to use Path-MTU-Discovery, while their firewall blocks all ICMP messages. This is an illegal, but not uncommon, setup. Typically you will have no chance to fix this (remote, outside of your control) setup. And sometimes you will have to use such remote systems (to download data from them, or to do your online banking). 

Without special care systems as described above will not be able to send larger chunks of data to a system connected via PPPoE. But there is a workaround (some may call it cheating): pretend to not be able to handle large packets, by sending a small MSS (maximum segment size) option during initial TCP handshake. 

For connections originating from your PPPoE connected machines, this is accomplished by setting the sysctl variable net.inet.tcp.mss_ifmtu to 1, i.e. by adding this 

# Obey interface MTUs when calculating MSS
net.inet.tcp.mss_ifmtu=1

to /etc/sysctl.conf. For connections originating from systems behind your PPPoE router, you need to set the mssclamp options in your NAT rules, like in this example /etc/ipnat.conf: 

map pppoe0 192.168.1.0/24 -> 0/32 portmap tcp/udp 44000:49999 mssclamp 1440
map pppoe0 192.168.1.0/24 -> 0/32 mssclamp 1440

See the NetBSD Networking FAQ for more information about configuring NAT. 

If you do not use NAT, you need to setup a 1:1 NAT rule, just to get the clamping: 

map pppoe0 x.x.x.x/24 -> 0/0 mssclamp 1440

The above examples assume a MTU of 1492 bytes. If the MTU on your PPPoE connection is smaller use the MTU - 52 bytes for clamping e.g. 1408 bytes for a MTU of 1460 bytes. Note: The theoretically correct value for the above example would be 1452 bytes (it accounts for the smaller PPPoE MTU, the TCP header and the maximum of 0x40 bytes of TCP options) but it seems to not be sufficient in some cases. Experiments conducted by various people have shown that clamping to the MSS values suggested above works best.
```

Προσοχή, στον υπολογισμό αναφέρεται το PPPoE interface MTU (όχι το ΤCP MTU). Επίσης αυτό που ρυθμίζουμε είναι το TCP-MSS, όχι το interface MTU (το οποίο και υπολογίζεται αυτόματα ανάλογα το i/f).

Για το δικό μου σύστημα:



```
bsd-fw:~# ifconfig pppoe0
pppoe0: flags=8851<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1492
        inet 193.92.197.14 -> 194.219.239.2 netmask 0xffffffff
        inet6 fe80::2d0:b7ff:fe20:e7eb%pppoe0 ->  prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6
```

Οπότε έχω ορίσει όπως αναφέρει το παράδειγμα το TCP-MSS σε 1440 bytes.

Πρίν να το κάνω αυτό, οποισδήποτε προσπαθούσε να μου στείλει full sized frames αποτύχαινει (στρεβλόνονταν από την PPPoE σύνδεση) και μόνο κάποια http με μικρά jpg και interactive συνδέσεις όπως ssh μπορούσαν να παίξουν άνετα.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

-K.

----------


## Cha0s

Θεωρητικά βοήθησες γιατί ψιλοξεστραβώθηκα!  ::  


Πρακτικά όμως ότι και MTU & MSS να δοκίμαζα δεν είδα καμία διαφορά.

Τα περισσότερα site δεν μου παίζανε  ::  


Ποιος παράγωντας μου λέει τι MTU ή/και MSS πρέπει να βάλω;
Από τι εξαρτάται;

Γιατί με ACN με ολόιδιο setup κάποιοι που μίλησα παίζαν μια χαρά...

----------


## fidakis

To ΜΤU από το hardware του interface και πρακτικά καθορίζεται από τον πυρήνα. Για ένα τυπικό PPPoE interface θα πρέπει να είναι 1492 (δηλαδή το MTU του ethernet interface πάνω στο οποίο "κάθεται" το PPP μείον 8 ). Εδώ δεν υπάρχει λογικά πρόβλημα, οπότε *δεν πειράζεις και τίποτε*.

Το MSS το πειράζεις εσύ για να "ξεγελάσεις" τους απ'έξω να μην σου στέλνουν μεγάλα πακέτα στην περίπτωση που δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν μόνοι τους.

Τουλάχιστον έτσι το έχω καταλάβει εγώ.

PS. Εγώ είμαι με Forthnet...

----------


## koki

> Γιατί με ACN με ολόιδιο setup κάποιοι που μίλησα παίζαν μια χαρά...


Είδες η ACN?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkladakis

Με Vlan και MTU το mikrotik εχει "θεμα" με καποιες κάρτες.
Μήπως έχει σχέση και το PPPoE με αυτές τις κάρτες




> This is a list of network interfaces on which VLAN was tested and worked. Note that there might be many other interfaces that support VLAN, but they just were not checked.
> 
> Realtek 8139
> Intel PRO/100
> Intel PRO1000 server adapter
> National Semiconductor DP83815/DP83816 based cards (RouterBOARD200 onboard Ethernet, RouterBOARD 24 card)
> VIA VT6105M based cards (RouterBOARD 44 card)
> VIA VT6105
> VIA VT6102 (VIA EPIA onboard Ethernet)
> ...

----------


## cdthelw

To PPPoE κάνει encapsulated τα πακέτα και θέλει λίγο πιο μικρό MTU σε αντίθεση με το PPPoATM 
http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/280/

Πάντως κάποιοι το έχουν 1360-1492 στα PPPoE
trial and error  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Με Vlan και MTU το mikrotik εχει "θεμα" με καποιες κάρτες.
> Μήπως έχει σχέση και το PPPoE με αυτές τις κάρτες
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a list of network interfaces on which VLAN was tested and worked. Note that there might be many other interfaces that support VLAN, but they just were not checked.
> 
> ...


Έχω μία Intel PRO/100 πάνω στο μηχάνημα και 2 3Com 3c59x PCI.
Το θέμα είανι ότι δεν ξέρω πια από τις 3 είναι προς το dslmodem...

Προς το παρόν έβαλα να κάνει dial το modem/router και DMZ πάνω στο mtik οπότε το κουμαντάρω από εκεί.

Απλά όταν έκανα dial με το mikrotik είδα διαφορά στο latency περίπου 20ms (από 40ms που είναι τώρα avg πήγε στα 20-25ms avg!)

----------


## CyberFreak

Τελικά βρήκες άκρη??

Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με forthnet και mtik

Τα περισσότερα site δεν ανοίγουν...

----------


## StarGazer

Στο firewall mangle θα βάλετε τα εξής πάνω πάνω, πριν πατήσετε enable στο pppoe προς τον Provider:

chain=forward in-interface=FORTHnet protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1440 

chain=forward out-interface=FORTHnet protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1440

----------


## CyberFreak

Σε mtik 2.9.27 ??

Εγώ έκανα και δεν δούλεψε:

chain forward
protocol tcp
in interface το pppoe interface
tcp mss 1440
tcp flags syn
action passthrought

και το ίδιο με
out intreface το pppoe interfce

----------


## CyberFreak

Όπα έκανα λάθος...

Το έκανα στο filter rules.. το δοκιμάζω και στο mangle

----------


## StarGazer

Διάβασε προσεχτικά πάλι τι έγγραψα παραπάνω!

(με πρόλαβες)

----------


## CyberFreak

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε !!!!

Παίζει μια χαρά  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Cha0s

> Στο firewall mangle θα βάλετε τα εξής πάνω πάνω, πριν πατήσετε enable στο pppoe προς τον Provider:
> 
> chain=forward in-interface=FORTHnet protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1440 
> 
> chain=forward out-interface=FORTHnet protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1440


Πρόσφατα το ξαναδοκίμασα να παίξω μέσω mtik την dsl μου αλλά παρατήρησα πως σε idle γραμμή από 15-20ms που ήταν πριν στο 1o hop (σε bridged mode το modem πάνω σε ethernet του router) πήγε στα 30-40ms όταν έκανα dial μέσω του mtik.

Οπότε το γύρισα όπως πριν  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## argi

Σημείωση... ενώ στα profiles δίνει την δυνατότητα να ορίσεις στο profil το change MSS ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΕ...

Ενώ βάζει τα mangle rules, τελικά δεν δουλευει... Οι κανονες πρέπει να μπαινουν manual...

(το παραπάνο ήταν 3 χαμένες ώρες οι οποίες ευτυχώς δεν έγιναν περισσότερες thanx to winner!)

@rg!

----------


## orfeas

> Σημείωση... ενώ στα profiles δίνει την δυνατότητα να ορίσεις στο profil το change MSS ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΕ...
> 
> Ενώ βάζει τα mangle rules, τελικά δεν δουλευει... Οι κανονες πρέπει να μπαινουν manual...
> 
> (το παραπάνο ήταν 3 χαμένες ώρες οι οποίες ευτυχώς δεν έγιναν περισσότερες thanx to winner!)
> 
> @rg!



++++++

άλλες 3 κι εδώ  ::   ::

----------


## streamkid

Εγώ όμως δεν το γλίτωσα το 3ωρο.. Έχω φάει πολύ περισσότερες..

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, με isp το ΤΕΕ. Έκανα ότι διάβασα στο thread, αλλά δεν δούλεψε. Δεν ξέρω και πολλά απο δίκτυα και mt, οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να δοκιμάσω και τίποτα άλλο. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει; Έβαλα όσες τιμές mtu και mss προτάθηκαν εδώ, αλλά τίποτα  ::  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :: 

edit: ξέχασα: mt 2.9.6

----------


## azisi

Δοκίμασε να βρεις το MTU με 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_MTU_discovery

ένα απλό ping κάνεις με το DF flaf ενεργοποιημένο.

----------


## Vigor

Δυο προγραμματάκια που θα σε βοηθήσουν στην ανεύρεση του MTU:

*mturoute*
http://www.elifulkerson.com/projects/mturoute.php
*DrTCP*
http://www.dslreports.com/drtcp

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## streamkid

Θα τα δοκιμάσω και αυτά, ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις  ::  
το έφτιαξα προς το παρόν με m0n0wall, αλλά τώρα δεν δουλεύει το ασύρματο. λέτε να φτίαξω το ασύρματο στο m0n0wall ή να φτιάξω την dsl στο mt?

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## streamkid

Δεν είμαι χρήστης, έγινα δοκιμαστικά. Σήμερα το έβαλα πρώτη φορά. Το τωρινό μηχάνημα είναι 350mhz με 64mb ram αλλά θα το βάλω σε καλύτερο αν καταφέρει να τρέξει  :: 
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν παλεύεται το ασύρματο... Μάλλον πρέπει να δοκιμάσω τα δύο προγραμματάκια παραπάνω για το mtik..  ::

----------


## machine22

> chain=forward in-interface=FORTHnet protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1440 
> 
> chain=forward out-interface=FORTHnet protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1440


Μία χαρά νόμιζα ότι δούλευε. Κάποια site που δεν άνοιγαν πριν τώρα ανοίγουν. 
Δημιουργήθηκε όμως πρόβλημα όταν δίνω internet από την dsl μου με vpn. Πρώτα απλά δεν δούλευε τίποτα, μείωσα το mtu του vpn και κάποια site παίζουν, κάποια όχι, ούτε και το messenger.

----------


## NetTraptor

κατέβα κοντά στο 1420 στα pptp

----------


## machine22

Άλλη λύση Bβρέθηκε.
Στο mange απέκλεισα τις ip που δίνω στο vpn

----------

